# Anyone know what this plant is?



## GoldieCrazie (Oct 2, 2010)

I received this plant about 3 months ago as a replacement in a plant order. I have no idea what it is, does anyone else know? Yesterday, I separated it and planted it in another one of my tanks as well. I don't know if this was a good or bad thing!8-[
Thanks!


----------



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

GoldieCrazie said:


> I received this plant about 3 months ago as a replacement in a plant order. I have no idea what it is, does anyone else know? Yesterday, I separated it and planted it in another one of my tanks as well. I don't know if this was a good or bad thing!8-[
> Thanks!


 It's Nomaphila stricta or Nomaphila siamensis, the first growing huge and the second staying a bit smaller. Very beautiful plant when under the right conditions, it develops a red tinge in high light.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Darksome said:


> It's Nomaphila stricta or Nomaphila siamensis, the first growing huge and the second staying a bit smaller. Very beautiful plant when under the right conditions, it develops a red tinge in high light.


Those are both old synonyms for _Hygrophila corymbosa_. We still distinguish between the two kinds, but botanically, they have been lumped into one species. And yes, I agree that's what it is.


----------



## GoldieCrazie (Oct 2, 2010)

Great, thank you guys! Now to go research it. I would really like to get this plant to its full potential.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Here you go:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/go.php


----------

